# Issue with LAN connection



## xsiick (May 11, 2009)

Stay with me here, this might be a little difficult to explain upon:

Okay, two days ago I decided to restart fvwm because it had been up for a couple of days now. When I started fvwm, I opened up an xterm window and irssi wasn't connecting to any irc networks. I was unable to get opera connected to the internet, but my router says I'm connected to the internet.

I am able to SSH onto my mac from my bsd server, and vice versa, btu I can't get on the inernet on the server. I'm connected to the internet fine on my mac and am ssh'd into my server to access certain files.

Extra information:
I use the rum0 driver.
I think the problem is with my host[name]
Restarting my server does not work.


----------



## anomie (May 11, 2009)

From the FreeBSD server: 

 Can you ping to your gateway? 
 Is your network's gateway set as your default router? `% netstat -rn`
 Can you ping to IP addresses out past your gateway? (e.g. Try 69.147.114.224, which is one of Yahoo's hosts.) 
 Can you resolve names? Try: `% dig yahoo.com`


----------



## xsiick (May 12, 2009)

```
[xsiick@jakeserver ~]$ ping 70.146.40.25
PING 70.146.40.25 (70.146.40.25): 56 data bytes
ping: sendto: No route to host
```


```
[xsiick@jakeserver ~]$ netstat -rn
Routing tables

Internet:
Destination        Gateway            Flags    Refs      Use  Netif Expire
192.168.1.0/24     link#3             UC          0        0   rum0
192.168.1.94       00:1b:63:04:31:d0  UHLW        1      216   rum0   1048
192.168.1.97       192.168.1.97       UH          0        0    lo0
192.168.1.254      00:0f:db:7a:d3:bc  UHLW        1        8   rum0    452
```


```
[xsiick@jakeserver ~]$ ping 69.147.114.224
PING 69.147.114.224 (69.147.114.224): 56 data bytes
ping: sendto: No route to host
```


```
[xsiick@jakeserver ~]$ dig yahoo.com

; <<>> DiG 9.4.2-P2 <<>> yahoo.com
;; global options:  printcmd
;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
```


----------



## phoenix (May 12, 2009)

You don't have a default route listed.  Something like *route add default 192.168.1.x* is needed, where x is the IP of the default gateway on your network.

Without a default route, the system doesn't know where to send packets for systems not on the local network (ie anything not on 192.168.1.0/24).


----------



## xsiick (May 12, 2009)

I don't understand, my http://launchmodem/ says it's connected
but not with the hostname of jakeserver.

```
[xsiick@jakeserver ~]$ echo $HOSTNAME
jakeserver
```


----------



## anomie (May 12, 2009)

@xsiick, just add a default router, as mentioned. 

`# echo 'defaultrouter="192.168.1.1"' >> /etc/rc.conf`

Then either restart networking or restart the box. 

Once that's done, please run through the same tests (from my last post) again.


----------



## SirDice (May 12, 2009)

xsiisick do you use DHCP? If so, try using *dhclient rum0* to get a new lease, this should also include a default gateway. If you still don't have a default gateway check your DHCP server configuration.


----------



## xsiick (May 12, 2009)

@SirDice thanks! dhclient worked for me. I guess my router doesn't like it when an IP is 192.168.1.97 lol...


----------



## phoenix (May 13, 2009)

To make it permanent, don't forget to edit */etc/rc.conf* and change any *ifconfig_rum0* line to use *DHCP* instead of hard-coding in an IP.


----------

